# Sección de X-Trail



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

En la seccion de Trucks & SUV's hay una sección especifica para X-Trail, se suelen tratar los temas en Inglés pero si tienes alguna duda específica en Español, puedes preguntar y trataremos de responderla.

Para entrar directamente: http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=178


----------

